# My cats - Snuggles & Twinkles



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

These pictures are about a year old. 

Snuggles (grey & white male) - Twinkles (tabby female):


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Aren't my babies ADORABLE!!!!!!!

We just LOVE them SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!

They are absolutely the best babies in the whole world.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Those are priceless!! you can tell they are way too happy. The second pic looks like 2 tangled cats...they are real cuties, especially that little tan kitten. I'm trying to figure out the one with the vines and the cat, is he perched under a plant stand?....he thinks he's in the jungle! LOL

Great pics!


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Awwww.... they're buddies that's so cool. They are exceptionally cute together like that!


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

actually, she is under a hanging plant and trying to eat the plants leaves. Basically, we no longer have plants......my Twinkles decided that she wanted to jump into, dig, and play with the plants. One by one all the plants got their buts kicked by our adventurer!!!! :wink: Just a note for everyone......remember that some plants can be dangerous to cats, make sure to check that your plants are not harmful. 

And thanks everyone.....these babies are our precious little ones.....they definitely run the show around here. And yes they are friends but believe me they have fun wrestling and chasing each other too!!!!!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awww! It looks like they really love each other.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Ugh, how do you post a picture?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> Ugh, how do you post a picture?


To post a picture you must first have the picture "hosted" somewhere on the web. Your ISP may provide a personal webspace hosted on their servers. You can contact them and they will be pleased to explain how to use it along with the required address to send (upload) your pictures. 

Once that is done, you simply set up a link to it by using the IMG button visible when you are doing a new post to reply here on the board. Most boards are set up the same way. You may have to familiarize yourself a little with FTP. No big deal, I will be happy to help any step along the way. 

First you must contact your ISP and get the server address and then get your personal webspace activated. They are the only ones who can do that. Then you select which pictures you wish to show (you may need to resize them) and using an FTP program (free) you would upload them to your newly activated webspace. As I mentioned, once they are there, it's pretty easy to link them here to the board.

There are also a number of free services which will do the same thing. Run a google search on "free image hosting" or "free web hosting" and choose one that suits your needs. they are all explained fairly well. 

Feel free to PM me if you run into trouble.


----------

